
Paul Graham Should Fill the Startup Funding Gap - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/paul-graham-should-fill-the-startup-funding-gap.html
======
Alex3917
If Y Combinator were to offer an additional round of funding to the best
startups then this would radically change the social dynamic of the program
both between the founders and the YC parters and also between the startups
themselves, in a way that undermines the qualities of YC that attract founders
in the first place.

C.f. _No Contest: The Case Against Competition_ by Alfie Kohn.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Couldn't it be done in such a way as to not _radically change the social
dynamic of the program_?

What if funding was just offered as a last resort, i.e. the potential
"Googles" that fell through the cracks of the current venture capital
landscape?

What if the fund was set up so the YC principals did not make funding
decisions in the new fund, but instead determined the basic structure of it?

What if the fund would not fund YC companies? That is, assuming there are lots
more potential Googles that aren't being funded and are also not in YC, it
should still be easy to get quality deal flow.

